# Some DishHD questions on the 622 from a DirecTV user



## chew1138 (May 23, 2003)

I'm getting to the point where I'm about ready to chuck my HD DirecTiVo out the window. The latest problem occured last night: it mysteriously recorded 64 minutes of Supernatural and thereby caused The Shield to start 4 minutes late. Why this occurs when you can record with 2 tuners is beyond me. 

So, I'm looking at the new 622 DVR from Dish. I'm a dish n00b, so I beg your forgiveness for stupid questions. I've been searching around, but can't really find answers to these detailed questions.

How does the DishPass work? And does it work well? I love my TiVo Season Pass with the ability to record only new programs. I believe DishPass has the "new only" option as well?

Is it true you can record on all three tuners while watching a fourth recorded program?

Why only one OTA tuner? Most of what I watch comes from my antenna and only having one OTA tuner is a big negative. I can get CBS HD on the Dish as my affiliate is O&O by CBS. Do the WB/UPN distant channels come in HD over the satellite? 

Thanks.


----------



## chew1138 (May 23, 2003)

Alright, I read the review of the 942 at cnet and have my number of tuners question answered.

If anybody could just talk about the DishPass, that would be great.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

To my understanding DishPass will search all subscribed channels for the program you searched for. BTW I never actually used this feature. What I use is the standard guide and have it record "new" programs found on a specific channel (e.g. new episodes of Lost on channel 8). Once in a while I will record "all" programs (e.g. all Seconds to Disaster on Discovery).


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Dishpass should work similar to tivo. it doens't have a "season pass" as that is tivo's hook line, but as Tom mentioned, he does ask it to record just the new episodes on channel whatever  

My dad has a tivo and I like the flow of the dish pvr much better, but then i'm not used to tivo. and Dish's DVR comes with a 30 sec forward skip button, no crazy mutli key codes to get that working. 

and on the tuners, yup, you can record 3 and watch 2 recorded programs if you are in dual mode  and once locals in HD are working for you, won't be much need for 2 OTA tuners, which is likely why they didn't worry about it. doubtful it would be heavily used over the lifetime of the product. would have been nice though for now


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 622 should behave similar to the 942 in terms of Named based recording

Here is some links to Marks review. It should give you an idea of that to expect with a 622

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39891
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39890
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39889

I would expect that you can record on all three tuners while watching a 4th. just like the 942.

Why only one OTA. The 942 and 921 just had one OTA. It is a short coming of the receiver, but if you are in line for HD locals in your future one that can be solved.


----------

